

Ask HN: Is this a good scenario to use node.js? - abhpdk

A couple of my friends and me are planning to make a time tracking web application. Between us we have experience in Java, C++, Django and Backbone.js, though we have never made any full fledged commercial application. This is our first real project and we wanted a bit more clarity before learning nodejs.<p>More about the app:<p>Users will use this application through out the day to log various tasks (sort of like a task management application)
,track the time spent on these tasks (time tracking).
Users do not interact with each other's tasks.We expect users to use this app continuously throughout the day.<p>So we want the app to have high Performance. We also foresee making native mobile applications (ios &#38; Android) in the future, which can work with the same API used for the web. JSON and javascript are very appealing due to this. We also don't want to re-write code on the client and server.<p>I have already checked out this answer: How to decide when to use NodeJS? but would really like some more clarity.<p>Is node.js a good fit for this scenario? What advantages would it have over, say Django+Backbone.js?<p>Also at SO: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14197870/is-this-a-good-scenario-for-using-nodejs/14198179
======
palecsandru
You can use node.js along with Express (<http://expressjs.com/>) and
backbone.js. The advantage is that you can reuse some parts of your code on
client/server.

